# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  جمال الدين فالح الكيلاني مؤرخا

## جمال شيبان

_جمال الدين فالح الكيلاني مؤرخا : بقلم الدكتورة مها الخفاجي_*



جمال الدين فالح الكيلاني* ، باحث ومؤلف ومؤرخ عراقي متخصص في الدراسات الإسلامية.


*ترجمته*

"باحث ومؤلف ومؤرخ متخصص في التاريخ والحضارة العربية الإسلامية بصورة عامة وفي الدراسات القادرية بتخصص دقيق"، وله عدة دراسات أكاديمية، وأشهرها كتابه جغرافية الباز الاشهب، وهو ينتسب إلى الأسرة الكيلانية التي ترجع بنسبها للسيد الشيخ عبد القادر الجيلاني" الحسني، من مواليد العراق 1972م، وهو حفيد الإمام ولي الدين القادري[1]، ولقد نشأ وترعرع في قضاء الخالص، وفيه أكمل الدراسة الابتدائية والثانوية، ومنذ طفولته أولع بحب التاريخ، وقراءة الكتب المتنوعة، وتأثر بوالده فالح الكيلاني الشاعر المعروف[2]، ويعد نفسه من تلاميذ عماد عبد السلام رؤوف ومدرسته التاريخية[3]، ومارس التدريس في التعليم الابتدائي والمتوسط والثانوي، كما حاضر في جامعة بغدادوالجامعة المستنصرية، واتحاد المؤرخين العرب وجامعات الموصل والقادسية والبصرة وواسط [4]وكذلك في الجامعة الإسلامية العالمية (ماليزيا) وجامعة بكين وجامعة نينغشيا وجامعة عليكرة الإسلاميةودار العلوم ديوبند وجامعة الإسكندرية وجامعة القرويين وجامعة الإسراء [5].
وحصل على شهادة بكالوريوس في التاريخ من كلية التربية ابن رشد (جامعة بغداد) ، كما نال شهادةدبلوم في اللغة الإنكليزية من معهد المعلمين، وحصل على شهادة دكتوراه فلسفة في التاريخ الإسلامي، وشهادة الماجستير آداب في التاريخ والحضارة العربية الإسلامية من معهد التاريخ العربي والتراث العلمي للدراسات العليا ببغداد[6]. وحصل على لقب "باحث علمي" من مركز دراسات التاريخ والوثائق والمخطوطات التابع لاتحاد المؤرخين العرب في بغداد سنة 1998[7].
ألتقى بعدد من أعلام الدراسات التاريخية أمثال سالم الآلوسي و عبد الحي شعبان، وحسين علي محفوظ،وعلي الوردي وحسين أمين، وجلال الدين الحنفي، وصالح أحمد العلي وبشار عواد معروف وفاروق عمر فوزي وكمال مظهر أحمد وعبد الرزاق الحسني وماجد عرسان الكيلاني ومحسن مهدي وهشام جعيط وسعيد عبد الفتاح عاشور وحسين مؤنس وقاسم السامرائي وعبد العزيز الدوري ومحمد عمارةوأحمد شلبي ومحمد حميد الله وأكرم ضياء العمري وعماد الدين خليل[8][9][10]، شارك في عدة مؤتمرات علمية وثقافية دولية قدّم فيها بحوثاً ودراسات مختلفة ، نشر عشرات البحوث في العديد من المجلات العلمية والاكاديمية والمحكمة [11].
*من كتبه*


تقييم علمي من مركز احياء التراث العلمي في جامعة بغداد[12]
لديه العديد من المؤلفات والكتب المنشورة. أهمها :
1- كتاب جغرافية الباز الاشهب (كتاب) : قراءة ثانية في سيرة الشيخ عبد القادر الكيلاني وتحقيق محل ولادته وفق منهج البحث العلمي "دراسة تاريخية" مراجعة وتقديم الدكتور عماد عبد السلام رؤوف، طبع في المغرب، والكتاب دراسة أكاديمية أثارت نقاشا كبيرا بين صفوف المثقفين والباحثين، لكون الكتاب نفى ولادة الإمام الجيلاني في الطبرستان مؤكدا ولادته في جيلان العراققرب المدائن، والكتاب لاقى قبولا جيدا بين أوساط المؤرخين والباحثين، مما جعل للكتاب شهرة واسعة، ولقد طبع أربع طبعات ومترجم إلى عدة لغات[13].
2- كتاب الشيخ عبدالقادر الكيلاني رؤية تاريخية معاصرة (كتاب)، تقديم الدكتور عماد عبد السلام رؤوف، مؤسسة مصر مرتضى للكتاب العراقي – بغداد 2011 وله طبعة ثانية في الولايات المتحدة 2014.
3- كتاب بهجة الأسرار ومعدن الأنوار في مناقب الباز الأشهب (كتاب)، دراسة وتحقيق: تقديم الدكتورحسين أمين شيخ المؤرخين – طبع في المغرب 2012.
4- كتاب التاريخ الإسلامي رؤية معاصرة (كتاب)، مراجعة الدكتور حسين علي محفوظ، دار المعرفة 2009.
5- كتاب من الشك إلى اليقين (كتاب)، دراسة في نسب الشيخ عبد القادر الجيلاني، بحث نقدي في مصادر التاريخ الإسلامي الوسيط، تقديم الدكتور حسين علي محفوظ، دار الزنبقة، القاهرة، 2013.
6- كتاب هكذا تكلم الشيخ عبدالقادر الكيلاني (كتاب)، عرض كلام الإمام الجيلاني بصورة عصرية، دار العالمية ، داكا - بنغلاديش ، 2013.
7- كتاب تحقيق فتوح الغيب (كتاب) ، للامام عبدالقادر الجيلاني ، دار العالمية ، داكا - بنغلاديش، 2013.
8- كتاب التاريخ العثماني تفسير جديد (كتاب) ، المنظمة المغربية ، الرباط ، 2013 .
9- كتاب الأمام أحمد الرفاعي المصلح المجدد (كتاب)، بالاشتراك مع الدكتور زياد الصميدعي ، المنظمة المغربية، الرباط، 2013.
10-كتاب الرحلات والرحالة في التاريخ الإسلامي (كتاب)، دار الزنبقة، القاهرة، 2013.
11-كتاب المدخل لتاريخ الفلسفة الإسلامية (كتاب)، دار المصطفى، القاهرة، 2012.
12- كتاب فلسفة الإستشراق (كتاب) القاهرة، 2011 [14].
13-كتاب بديع الزمان سعيد النورسي، قراءة جديدة في فكره المستنير (كتاب) ، دار الزنبقة ، القاهرة ، 2013 .
14-كتاب دراسات في التاريخ الأوربي (كتاب) ، تقديم الدكتور كمال مظهر أحمد ،القاهرة ،2010.
15-كتاب ثورة الروح (كتاب) ، دار الزنبقة ، القاهرة [15].
16-كتاب خراسان التأريخية : في ضوء المصادر العربية الإسلامية (كتاب) ، دار الزنبقة ،القاهرة، 2013.
17-كتاب من معالم الحضارة الإسلامية في الصين (كتاب) ، دراسة ميدانية_تاريخية ، دار الزنبقة ، القاهرة، 2016.
18-كتاب نهضة التصوف (كتاب) دراسة في تاريخ التصوف الإسلامي ، دار الزنبقة ، القاهرة، 2016[16].
*مقدمات الكتب*

حبر مقدمات لعدد من الكتب منها :
1-الإمام أحمد الرفاعي في التاريخ والسير ، ماجد البياتي ، دار الكوثر ، بغداد ،2017.
2-الكنوز النورانية في الأوراد القادرية ، مخلف العلي ، دار النور ، القاهرة، 2016.
3-مقالات ثقافية في التاريخ والأدب ، عباس المخزومي ، دار الآداب ، بغداد، 2016.
4-من تاريخ الطريقة القادرية ، حياة الفقيه ، دار المجد ، تونس، 2016.
5-الأمير ، نيكولو مكيافيلي ، دار المعارف ، بيروت، 2015.
6-المحبة عند الامام الغزالي ،نصر الدين أجدير، دار الجمورية ، الجزائر، 2015.
7-السادة الرفاعية أصول وفروع ، للحلبي ، مكتبة جرير ، جدة، 2018.
8-الشيخ عبدالقادر الجيلاني ومنهجه في التربية والسلوك ، عمر محمود السامرائي ، طبعة دار الزنبقة ، بيروت، 2018.
9- في الانساب العربية ، عهد الكيلاني ،مكتبة الصفت ، بيروت، 2018.
10-الفيوضات الريانية ،إسماعيل القادري ،تحقيق مخلف العلي ،دار النور ، بيروت، 2018[17].
*بحوث ودراسات*

كتاب الإمام عبد القادر الجيلاني عبد القادر الجيلاني - تفسير جديد في مجلة فكر حر 2009.
مخطوطة مهجة البهجة ومحجة اللهجة (كتاب) منشورة في جريدة الصباح 2005.
مصطفى جواد ومخطوطة نادرة عن الكيلاني جريدة الصباح 2006.
رشيد عالي الكيلاني ابن ديالى المشورة في جريدة العراق 2002.
المقدادية أصل التسمية المنشورة في جريدة العراق 2002.
" الشرق الأوسط واصل التسمية" المنشورة في مجلة كلية الآداب جامعة عين شمس 2009.
" براغماتية السيد عبد الرحمن الكيلاني النقيب ",مجلة فكر حر2009.
"الشيخ عبد القادر الجيلاني : جيلان العراق لا جيلان طبرستان" ، مجلة كلية الآداب جامعة عين شمس 2009.
" تفسير الجيلاني – دراسة في نسبة التفسير للمؤلف" ، مجلة رؤى 2010.
"المؤرخ هشام جعيط – دراسة في رؤيته للسيرة النبوية "، مجلة رؤى 2010 .
"لقاء الامامين الغزالي والجيلاني - حقيقة تاريخية" ، مجلة جامعة عين شمس 2011[8].
الفكر العربي والفكر الاستشراقي بين محمد أركون وادوارد سعيد ، مجلة التربية ، 2008
قراءة في كتاب قصة الحضارة ، ل ويل ديورانت ، مجلة الديار اللندنية ،2012.
قراءة في كتاب دراسة للتاريخ ،ل أرنولد توينبي ، مجلة الرسالة ، القاهرة ، 2010.
قراءة في فكر محسن مهدي ،وكتابه عن الفارابي ، مجلة الديار ، لندن ، 2015.
أضواء على الادب الروائي الاوربي والأمريكي والروسي الكلاسيكي ، الديار اللندنية 2013.
"تلمذة الامام الرفاعي أحمد بن علي الرفاعي على الامام الجيلاني -حقائق جديدة" مجلة التراث 2011 [18].
مراقد الأولياء الصوفية في الصين : دراسة وصفية -تاريخية ، مجلة الديار اللندنية 2015.
أنتشار القادرية في البلاد الصينية : دراسة ميدانية ، مجلة الديار اللندنية ، 2015.
التراث الصوفي في ماليزيا ودور القادرية فيها : دراسة ميدانية - تاريخية، مجلة الفكر الحر ، الأردن 2015.
التجاور المكاني بين الإسلام و البوذية في التبت ، إنموذجا للتعايش السلمي: دراسة ميدانية-وصفية ، الفكر الحر ، الأردن ، 2015.
مدينة لينشيا الصينية "مكة الصغرى" ومكانتها بين المسلمين في الصين : دراسة ميدانية ، مجلة الفكر الحر ،2015.
جامع شيان الكبير : دراسة آثارية تاريخية وصفية ميدانية ، مجلة الديار اللندنية ، 2015.
ممر واخان قراءة في الأبعاد "الأستعمارية" للأتفاق التاريخي الذي برمته بريطانيا وروسيا عام 1893 وخلق منطقة عازلة تسيطر عليها أفغانستانللحيلولة دون تلامس الإمبراطوريتين ، مجلة الفكر الحر ، 2016[19].
مزار الشريف والضريح : جدلية الأسطورة والتاريخ : قراءة أولى في سيرةعلي بن أبي طالب البلخي ، مجلة الفكر الحر ، 2017[20].
من تاريخ المساجد في الصين : دراسة تاريخية -ميدانية ، مجلة الديار اللندنية ، 2015[21].


*فلسفته*

الدكتور الكيلاني مؤرّخاً رانكوياً، نسبة إلى المؤرخ الألماني ليوبولد فون رانكه والذي يقول إن وظيفة المؤرخ إعادة تشكيل الحدث التاريخي كما وقع بالضبط. وبشأن منهجه هذا أجرت معه الدكتورة مها ناجي الخفاجي ، حواراً في جريدة البيان قال فيه إن ثمة مشاكل تعترض المؤرخ، منها مشكلة الرجوع إلى المصادر الحقيقية، ومشكلة المؤلفات القديمة والتحقيقات المختلفة، ومشكلة تشتّت المخطوطات وتبعثرها. ويعيب الدكتور الكيلاني على المؤرخين أخذهم بالعموميات بدلاً من اعتماد المنهج العلمي، ويضيف أن على المؤرخ أن يدرس التاريخ وفقاً للظروف والحوادث التي وقعت، وليس كما هو الحاضر. ويحذر المؤرخين من تدخّل العواطف وتحكّم المذهبية واصطباغ التاريخ بصبغة عقدية ، وعليه نقد الروايات نقداً علميا محايداً ... ثم يقوم بربط الأخبار بعضها ببعض، وشد أجزائها شداً محكماً بأسلوب يتناول كل الوجوه، واعتبار التاريخ تاريخ بشر، وهو حكم وسياسة، والسياسة سياسة في كل وقت ومكان ولن يختلف فيها إنسان عن إنسان" ، ويدعو إلى أن يكون المؤرخ ، مؤرخا مفكرا لا مؤرخا كلاسيكيا، يستسلم للروايات المتراكمة ، بدون نظر وتدقيق ،بل ان يضع الشك العلمي منهجا نصب عينه ، وهو ما دعى إليه كبار مؤرخي المدرسة العراقية التأريخية[22].
يؤمن ، " أن التاريخ لايعرف اليوم والأمس والغد وإنما هو نهر الحياة يمضي إلى الاجل المضروب الذي قدره علام الغيوب، فالتاريخ كله تاريخ معاصر ،نعم له تقسيمات علمية، ولكنه يعيش معنا ويهمنا وعلينا أن نستفاد منه في حياتنا كلها ويستند في هذا الرأي على أن استقراء التاريخ خير من التجارب ،وان اختيار سنة بعينها أو حدث بذاته لتحديد نهاية عصر من عصور التاريخ أو بداية عصر آخر ،يبدو، امرا بعيدا عن الحقيقة والواقع لان التطور التاريخي يمتاز دائما بالتدرج والاستمرار وتداخل حلقاته بعضها ببعض، وان وقائع التاريخ الكبرى عائمات جليد طرفها ظاهر فوق الماء، وكتلتها الرئيسية تحت سطحه ومن يريد استكشافها عليه أن يغوص في الأعماق ،و التاريخ هو طريق الإنسانية إلى الحضارة، لأنه ضوء ينير الماضي لرؤية الحاضر والمستقبل، فجذور أنظمتنا السياسية ،والاقتصادية والاجتماعية والدينية والعلمية ،تمتد عميقا في تربة الأجيال الماضية وان الفرق بيننا وبين الغرب أننا مازلنا نعيش في الماضي وهم يستغلون التاريخ لخدمة مصالحهم ودعم توجهاتهم في الحاضر والمستقبل[8]" [8].
اننا عندما نتابع الانتاج الفكرى والثقافي والعلمي لأهلنا بالعراق، يدفعنا الأمل وتصل بنا السعادة إلى الاطمئنان على بلاد الرافدين التى انتجت علما وادبا انار الارض بمشارقها ومغاربها ، و الدكتور "جمال الدين الكيلاني" رافدا قويا ينبع من هذا الجدول الصافي، من بغداد حاضرة العلم والفكر والتراث ، أنتم من تبثون في ارواحنا الامل القائل "اننا لازلنا أمة العرب على قيد الحياة".
—فهمي جدعان[23]


*عضويات*
جمال الكيلاني عضو في عدد من المنظمات و الجمعيات الثقافية منها :
عضو اتحاد المؤرخين العرب في بغداد 1996 .
عضو الهيئة العربية لكتابة تاريخ الانساب 1998 .
عضو جمعية المؤرخين والاثاريين في العراق 1995 .
عضو الجمعية المغربية للتاريح والاثار 1997 .
عضو اتحاد المؤرخين العرب في القاهرة 2004
عضو الاتحاد الدولي للمؤرخين 2015[24].
*جوائز وتكريمات*
المجمع العلمي العراقي 1996 .
*اتحاد المؤرخين العرب* 1997 .
جامعة القرويين 1996 .
*الهيئة العربية لكتابة تاريخ الأنساب* 2000 .
الهيئة العامة للآثار 1997 .
جامعة بغداد 1999 .
جامعة الموصل 2003 .
جامعة عين شمس 2009 .
معهد التاريخ العربي والتراث العلمي 2010 .
جامعة سامراء 2014 .
جامعة صلاح الدين 2011 .
جامعة كيرلا - الهند 2012 .
جامعة الإسكندرية 2013 .
الجامعة الإسلامية العالمية (ماليزيا) 2014 .
جامعة المنوفية 2014 .
*مركز الدراسات الإسلامية* ـ قانسو 2014 .
إتحاد المؤسسات الإسلامية ـ البرازيل 2014 .
*مركز احياء التراث العلمي العربي* 2014 [4].
جامعة قاصدي مرباح _ الجزائر 2015 .
الجامعة الإسلامية العالمية (إسلام آباد) 2015[25].
الجامعة العثمانية _ الهند 2015 .
جامعة عليكرة الإسلامية _ الهند 2015 .
منحته IIOC College of Islamic Studies لندن _ المملكة المتحدةشهادة دكتوراه فخرية ، برقم 735615/2014[26].


*تطرقت لأعمالَه دراساتٌ عديدةٌ منها*

رسائل النورسي التربوية، د.هاني إسماعيل محمد بجامعة كريسون التركية 2017.
التصوف عند بديع الزمان النورسي، د.عرفان رشيد شريف - جامعة السليمانية - 2016
توظيف الرمز في النص الصوفي، د.كاملة مولاي، جامعة الجزائر، 2017.
القادرية ووجودها في الباكستان، رسالة ماجستير، حامد خان، جامعة فيصل آباد 2014
عبد القادر الجيلاني وجهوده التربوية، رسالة ماجستير - سعادنة سليمة - الجزائر جامعة باتنة سنة 1016.
شِعرية الخطاب الصوفي ديوان عبد القادر الجيلاني أنموذجا عبد الله خضر حمد ، رسالة ماجستير جامعة صلاح الدين 2016[27].
كتاب احاديث بغداد، للعلامة مصطفى جواد، بتحقيق د. كاظم المنذري بجامعة القادسية 2017.
الدكتور عماد عبد السلام رؤوف ومنهجه في البحث، رسالة ماجستير - نيشروان كر**** جامعة صلاح الدين ، 2017
الدكتور ماجد عرسان الكيلاني وجهوده الفكرية، محمد يونس حبيب ، رسالة ماجستير - بغداد 2018.
تحقيق كتاب نثر الجمان في تراجم الاعيان، تحقيق: د.علي العزوز، أطروحة دكتوراه بجامعة سامراء 2018.
السر الظاهر فيمن احرز بفاس الشرف الباهر من أعقاب الشيخ عبد القادر ، أبي الربيع سليمان الحوات/الشفشاوني ، تحقيق الحسن بلحبيب وأشراف الطيب الوزاني، دار الكتب العلمية،بيروت 2018.
الإحياء بعد الإنساء ، عبد الفتاح فتحى أبو حسن شكر ، دار الكلمة ، القاهرة 2017.
الأسطورة ، عبد الرحمن سعيد الوليلي ، اطلس للنشر ، القاهرة ، 2017.
خمسة عشر مكتوبا للشيخ عبد القادر الجيلاني ، تحقيق د.لؤي فتوحي و فائز فتوحي ،دار الكتب العلمية بيروت ، 2016.
دراسات تاريخية نسبية، د.أحمد محمود الخليل، دار الدراسات الكردية، الولايات المتحدة 2014.
الباحث في التراث القادري جمال الدين فالح الكيلاني، احمد بختي الكيلاني، مركز الدراسات القادرية، الجزائر 2010.
المؤرخ جمال الدين فالح الكيلاني في الميزان، الدكتورة مها ناجي الخفاجي، جريدة البيان، بغداد، 2011.
"المؤرخ جمال الدين الكيلاني وجهوده في خدمة التاريخ العربي والإسلامي" - مدونة الدكتور إبراهيم العلاف- اطلع عليه بتاريخ 2012-05-03.
« جمال الدين الكيلاني اور إسلامي علوم كي تحقيق (جمال الكيلاني وخدماته في البحوث العلمية الإسلامية)» د.محمود هاشم قاسمي، مجلة تحقيقات إسلامي، علي جراه، الهند، يناير-مارس 2014 م[28].
المدخل لعلم الأنساب ، د.حسام عبد عودة الموسوي ، دار الكتب والوثائق، بغداد 2019[29].
*مراجع*

*^* مخطوطة:سلسلة نسب ال يحيى بن حسام الدين الكيلاني وذريته، 1790 م، محفوظة عند الاسرة الكيلانية ، وطولها ،7 متر، تحقيق :المهندس عبد الستار هاشم سعيد الكيلاني ،1999.
*^* كتاب بلدروز في الذاكرة ، فالح الحجية الكيلاني ، مكتبة المصطفى القاهرة ، ص241 .
*^* ^ جريدة البيان، السنة 4، عدد 867, 2, 2012
↑ تعدى إلى الأعلى ل:_أ__ ب__ مؤرخ جاد:جمال الدين فالح الكيلاني ،الدكتور زكريا الملكاوي ،مجلة الفكر الحر ،الأردن ،2012._
_^ مصباح الله عبد الباقي (2014م). المدارس الإسلامية واساتذتها في العالم (الطبعة الأولى). القاهرة: مكتبة مدبولي. صفحة 116._
_^ كتاب: محاظرات في التاريخ الإسلامي ،د/ جمال الدين فالح الكيلاني ،مكتبة المصطفى ،القاهرة ،2011 ،ص672._
_^ ^ مقالة " جمال الدين فالح الكيلاني " في موسوعة المعرفة العالمية ._
_↑ تعدى إلى الأعلى ل:أ ب ت ث المؤرخ جمال الدين فالح الكيلاني في الميزان، الدكتورة مها ناجي الخفاجي ،جريدة البيان ،بغداد،2011._
_^ جريدة الدستور - اتحاد الناشرين يكرم مؤسسات عديدة و د.الكيلاني الشخصية الفكرية المحتفى بها._
_^ موسوعة المؤرخين العراقيين - الدكتور إبراهيم العلاف - الموصل 2010 - ص33._
_^ إبراهيم خليل العلاف،. "المؤرخ جمال الدين الكيلاني وجهوده في خدمة التاريخ العربي والإسلامي" - مدونة الدكتور إبراهيم العلاف- اطلع عليه بتاريخ 2012-05-03._
_^ ^ « جمال الدين الكيلاني اور إسلامي علوم كي تحقيق (جمال الكيلاني وخدماته في البحوث العلمية الإسلامية)» د.محمود هاشم قاسمي ، مجلة تحقيقات إسلامي، علي جراه، الهند، يناير-مارس 2014 م، ص. 21._
_^ ^ المؤرخ جمال الدين فالح الكيلاني في الميزان، الدكتورة مها ناجي الخفاجي ،جريدة البيان ،بغداد،2011._
_^ مقالة " جمال الدين فالح الكيلاني " في موسوعة المعرفة العالمية ._
_^ « جمال الدين الكيلاني اور إسلامي علوم كي تحقيق (جمال الكيلاني وخدماته في البحوث العلمية الإسلامية)» د.محمود هاشم قاسمي ، مجلة تحقيقات إسلامي، علي جراه، الهند، يناير-مارس 2014 م، ص. 96._
_^ جريدة البيان، السنة 6، عدد 653, 2016_
_^ ماجد الكيلاني وجوده ، رسالة ماجستير محمد القيسي ، جامعة الامام الاعظم ، سنة 2018_
_^ سيرة الباحث " جمال الدين فالح الكيلاني " ، مكتبة أي كتاب الألكترونية ، مرام عباسي ._
_^ مقالة منشورة في مجلة الفكر الحر ، لسنة 2016_
_^ International Islamic University Islamabad_
_^ معجم المؤرخين العراقيين المعاصرين ،د. صباح المرزوك ، بغداد ، 2013._
_^ ^ موسوعة المؤرخين العراقيين، الدكتور إبراهيم العلاف ،الموصل،2010. ، ص33.1_
_^ ، الجامعة الأردنية، 2014._
_^ الباحث في التراث القادري جمال الدين فالح الكيلاني، احمد بختي الكيلاني، مركز الدراسات القادرية، الجزائر2011._
_^ Robert U. Ayres Turning Point: The End of the Growth Paradigm. James & James publishers. p. 63. ISBN 1-85383-439-4._
_^ ^ سيرة الباحث " جمال الدين فالح الكيلاني " ، مكتبة أي كتاب الألكترونية ، مرام عباسي ._
_^ كتاب جغرافية الباز الاشهب للدكتور جمال الكيلاني بين مادحيه وناقديه بقلم محمد جيلاني ، مجلة السبل ، السودان ، 2014 ، عدد 895_
_^ * الدكتور ماجد عرسان الكيلاني وجهوده الفكرية ، محمد يونس حبيب ، رسالة ماجستير - بغداد 2018._
_^ * المدخل لعلم الأنساب ، حسام عبد عودة الموسوي ، دار الكتب والوثائق، بغداد 2019 ، ص252._

----------

